# Advice on a cold/warm smoker build.



## jerzeysmoke (Oct 1, 2019)

Hey all. Newbie here...hoping on some advice. I am looking into the process of building a smoke house/shed/box out of some cedar I have lying around.(example photo below). Ideally I would like to create one that I can cold and warm smoke in.  

Is this possible? I would like to use a small wood stove I have lying around for this project. Any advice on building a smoker that can be used at very low temps for cheese as well as higher temps like for ribs would be very helpful.


----------



## brahrider (May 28, 2020)

Hi.  I want the same type of build.  How did it work for you?  I have a very similar set-up and cant get my temp above 225 degrees, which takes an extremely long time.


----------



## dirtbikeriderx (May 28, 2020)

I have not built one myself; however, there is a whole sub-forum on smoke house builds. I am sure you could find a ton of information in there on  tips and tricks to get your going. 

Home > Smoker Builds > Smoke Houses


----------

